# clean old fountian pen



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have aquired a old Mont Blonc pen from a Uncle who willed it to me. My question is how to clean this thing.. the nib has dried up ink and I would like to be able to use it. also If I decided to replace the nib how is this done?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave -  use a magnifying glass or a loupe to look at the center band.  You should see some numbers after the Mont Blanc.  Usually it will be something like 169 or 122.  There are plenty of other model numbers but that just gives you an idea.  Also look at your nib.  If there are numbers on it like 585 or 750 then that tells you it is either a 14k or 18k nib.  Depending on the pen, the nib is a press flt much like our are into the feed holder.  This generally requires nib pliers depending upon the model of the pen.  Run the pen under lukewarm tap water for a few minutes to start and loosen the old ink.  If you start to get color to the water, keep it under until it runs clear.  If it is a piston filler you can run the piston in and out while under the water.  Once you have that done, you should use a good quality pen flush to help break up any more dried in in the feed and delivery system.  After that it should be rinsed under tap water again to remove the flush.  From there you should look at your nib and align the tines.  If all looks good it should be ready to fill.  Nib replacement most likely would require you to replace with a Mont Blanc nib.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 8, 2012)

A good pen flush can be made by mixing ammonia and water.  10% ammonia should do.  Also, if the piston doesn't want to move, don't force it.  It's pretty easy to break something with just a little too much force.  If it needs a new cork or seal, you'll need to send it off to a restorer.  These old things are a bear to take apart without ruining anything - and they're worth enough money that you want to do it right.  

If it's a newer model, not celluloid, you could send it and $80 to MB and they'll put your nib into a new pen and you'll have basically a brand new pen.  If it's really old, celluloid, then you don't want to do that.

Got any pics to share of it?


----------

